# Show us your closet!



## La_Mari (Nov 16, 2007)

I think this is a cute idea. Show us pics of your most prized wardrobe items. It doesn't have to be all of it, but if you love the whole thing, why not.

My wardrobe is pretty plain, I used to be a t-shirt, jeans, flip flop girl, but I've stepped it up. I bought some things last week, and although this is a Haul, I'd like other MUTers to add their items too. Bags, shoes, tops, whatever.

Also, it'd be a good idea if they were attachments. In case there's lots of pics and we can just click on one at a time. Or not,




.

Sorry,I think all of my clothes are my faves, (most of them anyway) I have yet to wear some of the tube tops. Or shoes.

I got carried away.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh wow Im in love with your wardrobe!! You have awesome clothes what can I say lol and those shoes wow and even the warmer-uppers haha. I need to buy new batteries for my camera, even my rechargeables are dead, I will take some pictures when I get them, I think this is a totally awesome idea



. Who doesnt love showing off their favorite stuff lol.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice stuff, I'll try to sort through my mess of a closet and post some!


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 16, 2007)

Lol, I don't even own a camera, it's my stupid cell phone cam.


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 16, 2007)

Very cute clothes! You have good taste.


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 16, 2007)

I LOVE all the shoes!! Some very nice and sexy garments too!


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 16, 2007)

DID YOU EVEN KNOW?!?!?! i was going through some boxes of pre-baby clothes and found everything i hold near and dear to my heart, and was going to post pics of my most prized closet possessions!!!! now i totally am. i swear!!!


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 16, 2007)

Do it!! Can't wait to see everyone's fave clothes.


----------



## Annia (Nov 16, 2007)

So cute! I love this thread. I wish I had a camera


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

how cute! I love the white woolly hat!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 16, 2007)

lol cute idea. Should we post pics of our entire closet, or just our favorite items?


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 16, 2007)

okay... my husband kicked me out of the bedroom and refused to let me take pictures of my belongings in the name of sleep. i didnt get to pants, purses, and shoes!!!

in order- excuse everything looking all scraggly, but i just pulled most of them out of a box last week.

cavalli jean skirt (as posted earlier in H&amp;M thread)









arden b. black lace top knite acetate dress with handkerchief hem









arden b. green silk cumberbon style dress






Ralph Lauren red silk bias cut dress






Ralph Lauren Shimmer Black jersey knit dress









Versace sheer black acetate top with snakeskin loop strap, Gucci print silk top









Dolce &amp; Gabbana sheer black acetate top with floral embroidery









Donna Karen Black silk wrap top with ruffled collar


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 16, 2007)

The green dress is so pretty.

To Ashley, it's up to you, that wasn't my whole closet, but just the mostly non-boring crap I own. I think jeans are all the same to me, which is why I didn't take pics of those.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 16, 2007)

all this stuff looks way better on, or even spread out on the bed (husband in bed wouldnt let me). yep, love that green dress.

one day this will all fit me again.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

brewgrl, gotta love those dresses! gorgeous. I'm very jealous of your wardrobe


----------



## bCreative (Nov 16, 2007)

I hate my clothes!! My mom buys them! (Yes at 22 almost 23 my mom buys my clothes) because I'm broke ass hell!! And she has no style at all!! I just want to throw them all outside and burn them!!

Do a Angela Bassett on they ass! When she was in the movie waiting to exhale.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll take some pictures eventually, when i'm not lazy. lol


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 1, 2007)

Attachment 37617

Attachment 37618

Attachment 37619

Attachment 37620

Attachment 37621

This is my mess of a closet.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh. The purses are some of my collection of knock off purses! I love me some knockoffs!


----------



## starlite714 (Dec 2, 2007)

lol MODIRTY! my closet looks almost exactly the same i think you would benefit from a shoe holder and purse hanger both that you can buy at bed bath and beyond for fairly cheap!!! i know i did!!!!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 2, 2007)

I need to go shopping...got less than 10 more pounds to lose first though.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *starlite714* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol MODIRTY! my closet looks almost exactly the same i think you would benefit from a shoe holder and purse hanger both that you can buy at bed bath and beyond for fairly cheap!!! i know i did!!!! Yeah I def. need those! If I take out one thing, the whole mess falls over


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 2, 2007)

fun thread!


----------



## katana (Dec 31, 2007)

Cute clothes! I'll post some pics, when my BF wakes up, and I can raid my closet! LOL


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 1, 2008)

This is a cute idea. My closet is frightening right now though.


----------



## breathless (Jan 2, 2008)

my closet is organized and clean, but i have nothing to wear really. i'm actually in the transformation of getting rid of everything and starting over. i have all bland stuff really. i'll take a picture of the things i don't want to get rid of on thursday or friday, if i remember. and when i start getting new stuff, i can add it onto this thread =] awesome thread!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 2, 2008)

i loveeee your clothes la mari!! those shirts are adorable. i'll post some when i have more time


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 2, 2008)

cute thread! i need more clothes!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate my clothes!! My mom buys them! (Yes at 22 almost 23 my mom buys my clothes) because I'm broke ass hell!! And she has no style at all!! Dont feel bad, I am freaking 30 and my mom buys my clothes, lmao! I am usually with her though, the only clothes I can afford are Target.


----------



## hoemygosh (Jan 13, 2008)

those boots are love


----------



## niksaki (Jan 14, 2008)

ok heres my wardrobe..excuse the mess we just moved in and its so not even sorted yet all just thrown in there ha ha


----------



## Karren (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the only photo I have of my closet and it's packed and a mess!! lol and of coarse I had to be in the photo because..... well because it's that crossdressers curse thing... hahaha


----------



## magosienne (Jan 14, 2008)

lol !! cute red dress Karren !!

no way i'm showing mine, lol way too messy and i need to seriously throw away the stuff that don't fit me anymore.


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 21, 2008)

After cleaning it out, this was the finished product.


----------



## Maysie (Jan 21, 2008)

I love this thread! I would post pictures of my closet but its in a horrifying state of chaos right now and the clothes are practically bursting from the poles (I have a woefully tiny closet).


----------



## Anthea (Jan 23, 2008)

Im a bit late repliying to this thread but here are some pics of my closet. I know its a bit messy.


----------

